# unripe pomegranates



## 9hundred (Aug 20, 2001)

I bought some unripe pomegranates. I found a page on the internet that says pomegrantes will not ripen further by leaving them out like other fruit. What should I do?

Also, I want to know if I can freeze yougurt? Is there any type of food I should not freeze? I freeze almost anything including freezing food after defrosting so it will not go off. Is it ok?


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I was told that pomengranates (like papaya) should never be bought where they aren't grown and picked ripe. 

Would like to hear more from the experts.


----------



## 9hundred (Aug 20, 2001)

I don't believe they are ripe because the color is dull and the seeds are a little white in the middle.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I checked in The Visual Food Encyclopedia, learn everything one can possibily learn on pomegranate excpet when they should be picked. A quick search yield me to believe pomegranate is a popular name for a variety of company. And then I found this...

*Harvesting and Yield*

The fruits ripen 6 to 7 months after flowering. In Israel, cultivar 'Wonderful' is deemed ready for harvest when the soluble solids (SSC) reach 15%. In California, maturity has been equated with 1.8% titratable acidity (TA) and SSC of 17% or more. The fruit cannot be ripened off the tree even with ethylene treatment. Growers generally consider the fruit ready for harvest if it makes a metallic sound when tapped. The fruit must be picked before over maturity when it tends to crack open if rained upon or under certain conditions of atmospheric humidity, dehydration by winds, or insufficient irrigation. Of course, one might assume that ultimate splitting is the natural means of seed release and dispersal.

All this, and more can be found right here.


----------



## 9hundred (Aug 20, 2001)

Thankyou the site has a lot of usefull information excatly what i was after. Cheears!


----------



## strangebrew (Nov 30, 2002)

I have frozen homemaded yogurt before and it seems to work well...most foods are ok if you freeze them, although i never freeze meat and from my experiences navy bean & ham soup turns to mush if you try to freeze it  I make a killer sausage and alfredo lasagne that freezes very well and makes a wonderful meal the nights you get home after work and just don't feel like making something from scratch


----------

